# Lizards > General Geckos >  New Additions!

## jbzapanda

Hey guys! I was at repticon Raleigh this past weekend and I came home with my 2 new babies  :Smile:  

This is Jax my dalamatian crestie, 39g and 1yr 8mos. old: 


And Jynx my temper het raptor leopard gecko, 23g and 3mos. old: 


I'm letting them settle in for now. They're not eating yet which is to be expected but hopefully soon they will be on track. I'm so excited to have them in my growing reptile family!

----------

imhumpty (07-04-2017),_the_rotten1_ (07-04-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (07-04-2017)

----------


## tttaylorrr

they're adorable!!!!!!!!! so exciting!

----------

jbzapanda (07-04-2017)

----------


## jbzapanda

> they're adorable!!!!!!!!! so exciting!


Thank you so much!! I love them

----------


## DragonCookie

They're so cute! Congrats on the new geckos!

----------

jbzapanda (07-13-2017)

----------


## jbzapanda

> They're so cute! Congrats on the new geckos!


Thank you! They're all doing great and eating now. Also pooping! The best sign for reptile owners lol

----------


## fndjason4

I don't know much about them or morphs of them but that leopard gecko is beautiful!

----------

jbzapanda (07-13-2017)

----------


## jbzapanda

> I don't know much about them or morphs of them but that leopard gecko is beautiful!


Aw thank you! They're so polymorphic, that's why I love them!

----------

